

Snowden to apply for asylum in Russia and then travel to South America - Ovid
http://cri.ch/p1793

======
Ovid
More information at: [http://mashable.com/2013/07/12/snowden-russia-
asylum/](http://mashable.com/2013/07/12/snowden-russia-asylum/)

